# Paris Poodles in BC Canada?????



## kitman01 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi everyone

I’m looking for any information on Paris Poodles in BC Canada

I found one older thread about Paris Poodles but nothing current.

I’ve been looking and actually in e-mail contact with them

The dogs seem a little expensive. I also don’t see a link to verify the information about there dogs. They seem to give information out only to future buyers which I understand. 

Maybe once you put a deposit on a pup they give you access to the information a person wants. Although I don’t know that for a sure, that’s just my reasoning. I don’t want to put a non refundable deposit for a dog I can’t verify before hand. So I been trying to research them and coming up with next to nothing. 
Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello, I do not have any personal experience with Paris Poodles. I do remember recently that another forum member posted wanted to know about their poodles and SISKOJAN replied that Sisko was from there. 

I recalled looking at their site and I agree that the prices are TOO high. They are charging $800 to $1000. more than other breeders. I do not like that they price according to colour and sex. Less for males etc. The same health testing and feeding costs are apportioned to the poodles regardless of sex and colour so I do not agree with this practice.

In my experience businesses will charge what the market will bear. Apparently people are willing to pay theses prices at Paris Poodles and thus they charge them.

I would look elsewhere...just based on the cost...and pricing differences.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

truelovepoodles, Are you saying standard poodles in Canada cost around $1000? Sign me up for one if that is true. 

If they are not trying to breed a better poodle and are not showing their poodles then what are they doing for the breed besides selling them? This doesn't mean they are bad poodles, but it is something to consider. 

Since the website is public there is no reason I can't post their actual prices:

Their puppies start at $1550 for a black male up to $2500 for a red female:
All prices are in Canadian Currency

Black males start at 1550 
Black Females start at 1750 

Blue, Silver, Sable, Brindle males start at 1750 
Blue, Silver, Sable, Brindle Females start at 1950

Red, Apricot, Cream, Brown, Parti males start at 2300 
Red, Apricot, Cream, Brown,Parti, females start at 2500

Please note: *Our puppies are sold on non-breeding contracts
 *Our prices include the BC HST if applicable*

This is in Canadian dollars, too, although right now the Canadian dollar and the US dollar are almost equal. This is less than puppies are in California, so to say they are up to a thousand more than other puppies is not true. In California they cost between $1500-3000 in American dollars. I could not find any puppies under $1500 and the 1500 dollar ones were not health tested that I found. Maybe Canadian puppies are generally cheaper, but not everywhere. The colors cost more because that is called marketing- supply and demand. I really don't see a problem with their pricing scheme, although it is very business oriented, which can sit wrong when you are looking for a puppy. 

They also explain why they charge more for females:
Why are Females more 
Expensive than Males?

The myth that females make better 
pets persists so we try and 
encourage families to consider a 
male by discounting them slightly.

We believe as long as both are 
sexually altered by 6 months old they 
make equally good companions

They do seem to be healthtested, although I would not put a deposit down without checking the ofa site for results and also checking their pedigrees. The poodles look like nice dogs, but is there any way you can visit? Why don't you email and ask about a link to their ofa health testing site? 

The problem with standard poodles is that they are hard to find and demand is high. Pets are routinely altered young. This creates a shortage, which drives the prices up on the breeding dogs. 

Sisko is a pretty poodle. Maybe Kitman can pm Siskojan and ask as well as continue to look at different breeders. Paris poodles, from the website, appear to be doing the right things breeding their poodles except are they showing their dogs? It doesn't appear so. I would ask they why. They are also breeding the 'unaccepted' colors, but is that important? If you want a show dog, yes. If you want a pet, no? This is also a business for them. Is that bad? Only if you would prefer not to deal with a breeder who is in it just for the money. I would not call them a puppy mill. The puppies are groomed. They do not dock tails. They also leave dew claws. I prefer docked tails and no dew claws. 

They also do not inbreed and have low COIs. That is very good. They foster many of their breeding dogs when not breeding which means they do not have oodles of dogs not getting love and attention sitting in kennels. They should answer all your questions and provide the above before you ever consider giving them money, but they don't look bad to me in the grand scheme of things. Sure, you could hold out and find a show breeder and wait months and months for a puppy if you want to, but these poodles look loved and cared for- business or not.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a really hard time understanding the rationale behind charging more for females than males, and more for one colour over another. I also have an issue with breeders who seem to sell all of the "trendy" colours. But, that is just me.

I would insist on seeing all documention for the health testing.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

outwest said:


> Their puppies start at $1550 for a black male up to $2500 for a red female:
> All prices are in Canadian Currency
> 
> Black males start at 1550 .....This is standard price
> ...


My responses are in red....I also think Siskojan is a pretty dog. I do not for one second think that there is anything wrong with someone wanting to spend whatever they want on a poodle...it is their money...their decision. I just don't agree with overcharging is all.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughts truelovepoodles. They appear to be overcharging for the norm in BC. Are they getting it? It looks like it. Heck, people get 2K for a doodle mutt, too. I understand what you are saying. It is a business strategy to charge more for the colors or for the sex. It is clearly about the money here, I wasn't saying it wasn't. I was just saying everything else looks okay pending checking the ofa site and seeing proof of health testing and results. 

The only other thing that bugs me a little bit is that the three available puppies are all born with a couple weeks of each other, so this is a fairly high volume breeder. On the other hand, his or her dogs look like pretty nice dogs in comparison to many I have seen. 

There is a case to be made that the reds are a high fashion, trendy poodle color, too, Arreau. Not that it is bad, just saying...


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

outwest said:


> They appear to be overcharging for the norm in BC.


Overcharging . . for everything . . is the norm in parts of BC. Vancouver is the most expensive city in Canada to live in.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> Thanks for your thoughts truelovepoodles. They appear to be overcharging for the norm in BC. Are they getting it? It looks like it. Heck, people get 2K for a doodle mutt, too. I understand what you are saying. It is a business strategy to charge more for the colors or for the sex. It is clearly about the money here, I wasn't saying it wasn't. I was just saying everything else looks okay pending checking the ofa site and seeing proof of health testing and results.
> 
> The only other thing that bugs me a little bit is that the three available puppies are all born with a couple weeks of each other, so this is a fairly high volume breeder. On the other hand, his or her dogs look like pretty nice dogs in comparison to many I have seen.
> 
> There is a case to be made that the reds are a high fashion, trendy poodle color, too, Arreau. Not that it is bad, just saying...


I agree, red is a trendy colour. Absolutely!!! But when that is the only colour a breeder breeds, or is striving for, or one of a couple, and that breeder sells their reds for $900-$1,300 less than this, it does not put up red flags for me. And if their males and females are priced the same, that does not put up red flags for me.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

We looked into this breeder when we were looking for a puppy but I didn't feel comfortable with the fact that they had SO many litters at one time - I feel like the individual puppies wouldn't be able to get the same one on one human contact that they would if there was only one litter on the ground at a time. 13 puppies is hard enough to deal with I can't imagine the insanity that happens when there are 30+ puppies!!

I also didn't like that they don't seem to show their dogs in conformation and are striving for a different "look" - the stocky poodle they called it. That's not horrible I guess, it's kind of a personal preference, but not what we wanted.

I also thought they were WAY overpriced, even for the area. I contacted several breeder in Vancouver BC who were selling their puppies for $1500 (these puppies had Champion parents, FULLY health tested, were hand raised INSIDE the home, ONE litter per year, etc) so I don't see the justification for the high prices. I also am uncomfortable with breeders that charge more based on color and sex.

I was also looking for a breeder I could have a LIFE LONG relationship with and communicate with about my puppy. Our breeder answers my e-mails within HOURS, Paris Poodles (even when I was on their "short list" for a puppy) sometimes wouldn't respond to me for WEEKS, if ever. I understand they are in a remote area, again just not what I was personally looking for.

Now with all that said, I'm sure they have great dogs that can make beautiful, FANTASTIC pets! It's all about what you are looking for in a poodle and a breeder. Just because it wasn't the right fit for us, doesn't mean they aren't great for lots of other people


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I think if they didn't answer you for weeks that you did the absolute right thing to cross them off. I, also, appreciate my breeder answering an email within a day. I, also, think they have a lot of puppies. I, also, don't understand why they do not show their dogs for conformation or at least do agility, hunting or obedience (do they?). 

As far as 'stocky' goes, I think a poodle should have some substance, bone structure and strength. Too much and you lose the light bouncyness of a poodle, but there are way too many standards that border on gangly and could hardly be called water retrievers, which is what they were bred for originally. A few in the show ring are downright light framed with wimpy thighs. I would much rather have one with substance, but I would not want one that had lost the poodle prance. That is one of the most engaging features of a standard to me. 

Westcoastspoo, you didn't shy away from a trendy color combo. I don't think color should have any bearing on whether a poodle is a nice poodle or not. Of course, I am coming from the angle of a Whippet lover, too, where color has absolutely no bearing on whether they win or not in the ring. Color is immaterial with whippets and I believe it should be with poodles, too.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

outwest said:


> Westcoastspoo, you didn't shy away from a trendy color combo. I don't think color should have any bearing on whether a poodle is a nice poodle or not. Of course, I am coming from the angle of a Whippet lover, too, where color has absolutely no bearing on whether they win or not in the ring. Color is immaterial with whippets and I believe it should be with poodles, too.


True I ended up with a "trendy" color! But the parti color was the only way I could convince my hubby to go with a "foo-foo" poodle! haha I decided color wasn't as important to me as having my dream dog...a standard poodle. Originally I was looking for a beautiful solid BLACK dog! So the breeders I was researching all specialized in black (and there are quite a few to choose from!) I think partis are beautiful, the only reason I was not originally looking for a parti was because it can be more difficult to find a responsible, reputable breeder of that color (especially compared to black!) that do the health testing, raise them inside the home, etc. I think that's true of the reds too, I'm not saying AT ALL that responsible fantastic breeders of non-white or black poodles don't exist, only that they are harder to find. And parti especially since they aren't an AKC accepted color.

Speaking of color though, I also didn't like that Paris Poodles has almost EVERY color available - parti, solid, black, red, silver, etc. I can understand a breeder having a couple different colors (especially if they are "related" like having silvers and blues, etc) but offering SO MANY different colors was a red flag for me personally. I like when a breeder has a favorite color that they are really focused on making GREAT.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

You might look into my Sookie's breeder. Violet poodles in Langley. She just bred her female. The breeding is almost the same as Sookie's litter (Sookie's aunt bred to her uncle. the sire is an Australian import 'Tang' and littermate to Sookie's dam. The dam 'Sparkle' is littermate to Sookie's sire!)Temperament is amazing, she tests for everything with all results on OFA. Champions all breeding stock. Does herding etc. I can't say enough about her and her dogs. For a normal price too. Show vs pet only, not colours or sex determining price. Good luck in your search and hope you get a healthy happy pup.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

We originally had wanted to get a puppy from Paris Poodles because they were close enough for us to possibly visit and we could pick up the puppy in person. However, we wrote over 11 emails (using 3 different email addresses just in case) & 1 letter to which we received only 1 response. The response we received was to an email that asked about whether they had poodles available but nothing else. All the other emails asked a few general questions - none of the emails were long. We felt that if they didn't respond to prospective clients we would get no support once we had a dog & therefore went elsewhere. We feel this non-response was a major red flag.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

It seems we all (breeders) have our ideas when it comes to posting puppy price. I don't and never plan to. How to explain the planning and costs associated with a litter? The why-not-to-buy from a BYB has been hashed over and over again and yet invariably someone will post about their "cute puppy"...

Heading towards the soap box and stopping.
Turning away...
Getting back on topic!

I don't know any of the animals first hand. I would be interested in knowing more about their reds -didn't see any - and I DO know Am Gr CH Kaylen's Moments of Glory - the sire of one of the litters (that would potentially produce - black, blue and cream - and possibly silver if bred to silver or silver in the pedigree).

Carter's da bomb! Watched him again this week on the PCA DVD Parade of Champions. (reruns on tv! ha!) And I see him in my trophy boy - Lombardi - as Carter was the sire of my litter from Ruby (AKC Ch Annie's mom). 

Of course the mother is also a factor, and so is the development and proper socialization of the puppies. But Daddy is grand!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh wow...every alarm bell I have is ringing here. It sure sounds like some large money making proposition to me. Please check out a few other breeders, I'm sure you'll be very surprised at the difference.


----------



## kitman01 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks every one for the input
I’m not going to get one of there dogs. I’m not comfortable with the way they do business


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi everybody, When we got Sisko we didn't know anything much about poodles, we had decided to have a dog, were considering shelties/retrievers/ doodles or schnoodles. Totally ignorant. My DH liked standard poodles and kept saying so and I ignored him, cos who wanted a frou frou pointy nosed prancing pony of a dog. So in my search about doodles ( I thought I would be getting a "real dog" that didn't shed) I followed a link to Paris Poodles and learned about the pitfalls of doodles and I really liked Joanne Paris's attitude. It didn't even occur to me that her not having "champions" of this and that all decked out in their continentals was a sign of anything except that here was someone I could deal with.
Since joining the forum I've learned a lot and I can see where some "purists" have their concerns. Her poodles are health tested, but she is not consistent or complete in the way she gets that info on her website. Her puppies sell for the prices she asks, and families frequently return for a second puppy. I did have a prejudice against males (who wants to rub a puppy tummy with the red rocket obstructing the stroke!) I didn't like peemail sniffing leg lifters. Sisko's litter was all males and I would have passed it up if she hadn't put that bit on her website about overcoming the prejudice. Paying less wasn't the attraction for me but it made me question my attitude.

There were quite a few litters through 2009 into 2010 and then after a hiatus of about a year she had 3 litters all at once, 2 from girls that she is now retiring to their forever homes. I think this looks bad from one viewpoint, but I guess she wanted new prospects to keep for her program from these breedings and went for it. All the puppies except 3 have gone. I would not pay $2300 for a red and didn't. The $1750 I paid for Sisko seemed reasonable to me for a purebred dog.

Sisko is healthy, big, muscly, athletic and a total delight. I wanted a pet and I got a pet. I know exactly what he is and what I should expect of him. I can't imagine not having a poodle. Would I do things different knowing what I know now from the poodle aficionados of PF - not necessarily except I've seen many other poodle lines to drool over. I'm convinced there's nothing sinister about Paris Poodles, it's maybe just that she may be a bit of a maverick - doing her own thing and just not into the "mainstream" poodle breeding world.

Sorry for the long rambling post - got to go to a meeting and have half my mind on getting to it on time but wanting to get a reply done.


----------



## Marciemae (Aug 15, 2011)

The following are very honest and reliable people! My red spoo is from harbor poodles.

Louter Creek Red Hunting Poodles
Gingerbred Red Poodles, Dark Red Poodles,Red Standard Poodle Puupies for Sale, Poodle
Home - Harbor Poodles
APRICOT AND RED STANDARDS AT -----------MINARETS POODLES


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I thought you were looking for Vancouver area breeders. But I saw your other post about shipping from Canada and figured it out  I don't know much about red's but you'll get some good advice on here.


----------



## Marciemae (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm more familiar with breeders of reds and browns. But...this breeder has very nice spoos in a variety of colors. They are in the larger height/weight sizes of spoos. 

Cavalier Standard Poodles


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i've met a paris poodle here and he's really nice dog.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, they look like nice dogs to me, too. I doubt Paris poodles are badly bred poodles. There are just a few issues that bug me. The main thing is if you are looking to buy an expensive puppy (and I, personally, don't see Paris Poodles as particularly expensive), you want to ask questions and have them answered within a day. With my breeder I must have sent her 5-10 emails before I decided to buy one of hers. Since everything was so open, above board and honest, I chose her. I couldn't come down to her house on a weekend because I worked, so she hauled six poodles (sire, dam and 4 puppies) to her grooming store for me to see on a weekday. I stayed a couple hours playing and deciding and generally being a pill while she tried to work, too. She gave me a full weeks worth of raw food in a cooler, a collar and a leash and a toy with the puppy. The puppy came fully groomed, worm and flea free and healthy. She handed me the vaccine because she doesn't believe in super early vaccines, but was more than willing to provide it for me to give a few weeks later (I am a nurse). 

I would hope everyone can find a breeder that cares for and about the puppies they breed. There are a lot of terrific breeders out there and a few so-so ones. I think Paris Poodles looks okay except for the nonresponsiveness on emails. I would not deal with them because of that, not because of their prices or actual poodles.


----------



## Marmalade (Oct 8, 2013)

A little late in joining the thread, but I had a similar experience as the original poster and others. I initially was going to get my dog through Paris Poodles, but the lack of communication bothered me a lot (I asked for more information about her other puppies, as she had recommended a merle puppy as a good fit for us and I received no reply). I had asked her several times if I could talk to her over the phone (I tried communicating with her last year and this year), but never received a contact number. It felt very one-sided, and after several weeks of waiting anxiously for a response, I gave up trying and went elsewhere. 

After almost 20 days of receiving no response to my questions, we ultimately decided to go with another breeder who took the time to talk with me (for several hours - she was a fountain of information and a lovely woman) and we ended up buying two pups from her (they'll be arriving next week). 

I found the price to be somewhat prohibitive at Paris Poodles, but I have friends who have paid over $4500 for their breed of choice (an English bulldog), so I guess it depends on how badly you want a particular dog with a particular look from a particular breeder. My main issue was the lack of communication - I really wanted to talk to her over the phone so I could get to know her and find out more about her dogs. Oh well, the way I see it, it just wasn't meant to be and we're happy with the relationship we have with the breeder we went through.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Marmalade said:


> A little late in joining the thread, but I had a similar experience as the original poster and others. I initially was going to get my dog through Paris Poodles, but the lack of communication bothered me a lot (I asked for more information about her other puppies, as she had recommended a merle puppy as a good fit for us and I received no reply). I had asked her several times if I could talk to her over the phone (I tried communicating with her last year and this year), but never received a contact number. It felt very one-sided, and after several weeks of waiting anxiously for a response, I gave up trying and went elsewhere.
> 
> After almost 20 days of receiving no response to my questions, we ultimately decided to go with another breeder who took the time to talk with me (for several hours - she was a fountain of information and a lovely woman) and we ended up buying two pups from her (they'll be arriving next week).
> 
> I found the price to be somewhat prohibitive at Paris Poodles, but I have friends who have paid over $4500 for their breed of choice (an English bulldog), so I guess it depends on how badly you want a particular dog with a particular look from a particular breeder. My main issue was the lack of communication - I really wanted to talk to her over the phone so I could get to know her and find out more about her dogs. Oh well, the way I see it, it just wasn't meant to be and we're happy with the relationship we have with the breeder we went through.


A MERLE PUPPY????????????? Are they breeding them now too? There has been a lot of talk amongst breeders about the complete lack of ethics it would take to breed merle Poodles. SOOOOOOO many potential huge health issues. And to introduce merle, there had to be another breed involved. So questionable whether or not a merle is even a purebred. For me, now, after reading all the talk on this, if a "breeder" is offering merle pups, this would be an ENORMOUS red flag.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

I really don't like the direction Sisko's breeder has taken in the past 2 years or so. She has ventured into miniatures and crrently has 4 pups from a litter born in October '13 that do not appear to have any takers. The sire is a merle. There was also a litter of "moyens" in the recent past and I believe one of the pups was odd with short legs, and I think there are two of Sisko's relatives (half -sisters) who have each had a pup with only 3 toes on one or more feet. There is a litter of standards on the website born Feb 27 but it doesn't even say who the dam and sire are and there is no other information about the pups on the puppies page.

Her poodles are appropriately health tested, and the puppies well-reared and I am 100% content and in love with Sisko, but if I did want another I am no longer afraid of breeders who show and put their dogs in continental clips! Thank you PF for my education and eye opening. 

Poor to non-existent communication is a real complaint. Partly it's because of where she is located on a mountaintop, and she is busy with a growing family, dogs, puppies, cats and horses but that isn't the whole story and I have emailed her a question or two in the past 5 years and never got a reply though she did email to ask if a note and pictures I sent her of Sisko could be posted in her testimonials.

I would like to understand what has caused her to direct her breeding program in this unpopular direction. She was having lovely litters of standard puppies and doing well with her reds and blacks and now it doesn't seem to make sense to me at all.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

siskojan, there have been several threads at pf about breeders who have lost their way. in some cases it appears to have come with age and/or illness. maybe that's at work here.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

patk said:


> siskojan, there have been several threads at pf about breeders who have lost their way. in some cases it appears to have come with age and/or illness. maybe that's at work here.


I'm positive neither age nor health is a factor, this is a relatively 'young' person (40s -ish) with active and involved teenaged children. She is involved in SAR, training dogs for SAR, hiking, trail riding and camping in the mountains on horseback. 

I do think she currently has some weird fascination with colour and size and has gone off on some experimental tangent that appeals to her, and I sincerely believe she is not in it for the money and would be the first to tell you there isn't much of it to be made in dog breeding.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Siskojan said:


> I'm positive neither age nor health is a factor, this is a relatively 'young' person (40s -ish) with active and involved teenaged children. She is involved in SAR, training dogs for SAR, hiking, trail riding and camping in the mountains on horseback.
> 
> I do think she currently has some weird fascination with colour and size and has gone off on some experimental tangent that appeals to her, and I sincerely believe she is not in it for the money and would be the first to tell you there isn't much of it to be made in dog breeding.


There is money to be made when you are breeding unusual colours, and there are unsuspecting buyers willing to pay gobs of money for something out of the ordinary. The whole merle thing TOTALLY puts me off any breeder, and it would not matter to me who it is or how careful they think they are being.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> There is money to be made when you are breeding unusual colours, and there are unsuspecting buyers willing to pay gobs of money for something out of the ordinary. The whole merle thing TOTALLY puts me off any breeder, and it would not matter to me who it is or how careful they think they are being.


As a former owner of a Paris Poodle, I'm afraid I agree with Arreau here. Roscoe cost us more than $7000 in vet bills during his short 5 years of life, and Joanne wouldn't give us the time of day as far as advise. She wouldn't answer any of our emails or calls once she got our dollars. She is all for the money has been referred to as a glorified puppymill by local breeders. Every 2nd Poodle you see around here is a Paris Poodle, and there aren't a lot of poodles around here


----------

